# Can Russian Tortoises Eat Peas?



## Vanessa Black (Dec 23, 2018)

I wanted to make my tortoise a little Christmas feast but I wanted to make sure she could eat everything. I was thinking of peas, diced carrots and cauliflower maybe?


----------



## RosemaryDW (Dec 23, 2018)

She can have a few peas every now and then. They are legumes, so higher in protein than other plants but not “bad.”

Peas and carrots are both high in sugar and might upset the digestive track. Perhaps feed just one or the other unless you make it a very small feast.


----------



## ShirleyTX (Dec 24, 2018)

Tortoises probably don’t understand the concept of treats, do you think? So here’s another idea for her holiday feast. Choose her very favorite foods and make a presentation of it. Stack so it looks like a Christmas tree. Or serve on a pretty holiday plate, with sprigs of tort-safe herbs as garnish. Or arrange her favorite foods on a big pretty piece of romaine. Make sure everything you present to her is edible! And then do take photos for us!!! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 24, 2018)

ShirleyTX said:


> Tortoises probably don’t understand the concept of treats, do you think? So here’s another idea for her holiday feast. Choose her very favorite foods and make a presentation of it. Stack so it looks like a Christmas tree. Or serve on a pretty holiday plate, with sprigs of tort-safe herbs as garnish. Or arrange her favorite foods on a big pretty piece of romaine. Make sure everything you present to her is edible! And then do take photos for us!!! Merry Christmas.


I think their favorite treat is breakfast as usual. And sprucing it up can't hurt when it's good food. I think even my tortoise would like a pretty salad on Christmas morning. Hopefully I get to see your photos and take some of my own.


----------

